# L'Etape comes to California



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Just read this on Cyclingnews, L'Etape Comes to California, where participants get to ride up to My Baldy a la Stage 7 of the 2011 ATOC. Sounds fun and challenging although pricey at $95.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

It sounds like a good fun time to me. I was planning on catching the stages up at Tahoe though, I gotta check the dates and see if that will be a conflict.


----------

